# Duke Sliscus (Fluff Focused Conversion)



## Thatguyoverthere (May 1, 2010)

Hopefully I have this in the right place since it is about Fluff, Fantasy and Conversions... Since the new Dark Eldar models that were recently revealed do not include any characters I have decided that I am going to convert my own model for Duke Sliscus. I have been working at this with the Sliscus fluff in mind and want to try to keep in line with that as much as possible.

Right now what I have in my head is similar to what many others have done with a few additions of my own. It is like this:


A Kabalite body and legs.
Since Wyches are a part of his fluff I thought he could have some of their equipment; Hydra Gauntlets will be the as arms/hands with power weapons (the swords) from Kabalite boxed set. I also like my DE to look more savage and less like Craftworld Eldar so spikes are good.
A cloak from a Dark Eldar Corsair. This fits well with the whole pirate theme of Sliscus. Also I may try making some maching Incubi out of the rest of the pieces.
A snake or snakes on his base (I play Lizardmen too so I have tons).
A head? Although I am undecided about what to use, for characters I prefer a face; it give the model so much more personality and that seems to be what Sliscus is all about.

For the banner I have unique in mind. In the fluff it says that his banner is the flayed skin of some Imperial fellow. The long spear with a half a body on it from the Vampire Counts Corpse Cart seems perfect(see link below). Problem is then I am left with a useless $50 Corpse Cart (I don't play VC). I think I might be able to use much of it though by making Pain Tokens. To any Fantasy Players out there who have Vampire Counts do the bodies come as separate pieces, small bunches or is it just one big mass?

I have also seen several Sliscus conversions that have the same serpent banner (and it looks really good too) but I can't figure out where to get it. If I could get one I would probably try and fit it in somehow with the corpse banner.

This shows the banner I am curious about: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-TXWC93bbQPw/TWO44tVYrPI/AAAAAAAAABE/bJ_eOyhDWBc/s1600/DSC_1509.JPG
Here is the Spear with half a dead body: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1050052&rootCatGameStyle=

Any ideas on how I could improve this more before I start would be most appreciated.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Images are so much better than links. Unfortunately, I have no idea. 

*"This shows the banner I am curious about:"*










*"Here is the Spear with half a dead body"*


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that banner top i thought was from the corsair for Delves. the banner itsself is probably a smaller version on the back though.

the more I think about it the more im sure its from the corsairs.


----------



## Thatguyoverthere (May 1, 2010)

Thats what i thought too but the picture on GW website shows this octopus thing.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah the corsair box has the octopus or the dragon as the head, either or.

i should know, ive owned corsairs before (they got sold though)


----------



## Thatguyoverthere (May 1, 2010)

Just thought of the brilliant idea to google Dark Eldar Corsairs. Looks like you are right, GW just didn't picture it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

as i said before, I Know im right, I had it at one point. lol


----------



## Thatguyoverthere (May 1, 2010)

Anyone have any idea about whether the corpse cart corpses are one piece or several?

Or have any suggestions for a DE pirate type head?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

one of the wytch line heads would work, or use a corsair head as they work fine for DE.


----------

